# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Προσπάθεια απο Άνω Κυψέλη

## antoniosk

Μετα απο πολυ καιρο και αρκετη βοηθεια συνδεθηκα με δυο (2) interface στο Minoas (#3674) και Hvtecgr (#7224) με τα παρακατω:

Minoas #3675
Συχνοτητα 5620
Routerboard 512
Καρτα mini-PCI Atheros AR5213
Κεραια Andrew

Hvtecgr #7224
Συχνοτητα 5180
Routerboard 512
Καρτα mini-PCI Atheros AR5413
Κεραια Πιατο με feeder

Ενγραφη στο Wind βρισκεται εδω:

Internet http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=1549
Wireless http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=1549
@@@@@@

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Αρχικο μυνημα απο 31/05/2004 !!!!!!


Αγαπητοί φίλοι

Είμαι και εγω ένας «καινούργιος» στο χώρο.

Μένω στη Ανω Κυψέλη, λίγο κάτω απο τα Τουρκοβούνια (nobe 1549), αν και είμαι αρκετά ψηλά (250 μέτρα απο την θάλασσα), και πριν μερικά χρόνια εβλεπα όλη την Αθήνα-Πειραιά μέχρι και Αίγινα, τώρα, λόγο μιας πολυκατοικίας, βλέπω μόνο ενα κομμάτι της Αθήνας.

Τα υλικά που έχω μέχρι τώρα είναι τα εξής:

Computer=notebook Celeron 2.8, windows xp 
Κάρτα δικτύου= Dlink 650+ με εξωτερικό connector
Κεραίες= cantena (Ursus Vodka) & κάτοπτρο 80 εκ. Feeder από τον Στέλιο
Pigtail= handmade, με connectors και 50 εκ. RG 58

Το pigtail το έκανα εγω και δεν ξέρω αν έβαλα σωστό καλώδιο και αν έπρεπε να το κάνω πιο κοντό.

Εκανα ένα scanning με το stumbler απο την ταράτσα του σπιτιού μου κρατώντας την κεραία με το χέρι και τα μόνα που είδα είναι όπως στη ακόλουθη λίστα.

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτά που χρησιμοποίησα είνα πολύ φτωχά, περιμένω και εγώ το Linksys απο την ομαδική για να το συνδέσω με το πιάτο, αλλά πουθενά δεν είδα ένα SSID του τύπου amwn-xxxx.

Λέτε με το Linksys να έχω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα και να μπορέσω να συνδεθώ σαν πελάτης ή κάνω κάποιο αλλο λάθος ή χρειάζεται να κάνω κάποια ειδική ρύθμιση. Βλέπω τα back-bone και δεν βλέπω κανένα , μήπως δεν υπάρχει κανείς για να δω?

Ευχαριστώ
Αντώνης[/img]

----------


## MAuVE

Προς Π. Αρεως, λόφο Στρέφη ή Λυκαβυττό, βλέπεις τίποτα ;

----------


## MerNion

Καταρχήν βλέπω οτι πιάνεις 2 backbone links του AWMN:
1) 621-270
2) 676-273

το 1ο είναι μεταξύ του nasos και vegos και το δεύτερο μεταξύ blade (Johny στο forum) και xaotikos
Αν κάποιος από τους 4 έχει και AP τότε μπορείς σίγουρα να δοκιμάσεις να συνδεθείς εκεί.. Αν πάλι όχι, μπορεί να έχει ελεύθερο interface και να συνδεθείτε σε ad-hoc. Επικοινώνησε μαζί τους!

EDIT
Επίσης θα βοηθούσε και μία φωτογραφία με την θέα σου
EDIT

----------


## koki

Πιάνεις το nasos-vegos ?
Ελα AWMN στον τόπο σου!
Δηλ, οκ να το πιάνω εγώ, που πες είμαι προς τα εκεί που κοιτάει η κεραία του νάσου, αλλά Α.Κυψέλη??!!?

Mernion, δε νομίζω να μπορεί να πιάσει τα ΑΡ τους, και σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι μακριά του Νάσου που έχει ΑΡ, πιστεύω θα βρει καλύτερα πιο κοντά του. Του vegou δεν ξέρω, δε θυμάμαι καν αν έχει ΑΡ, σε κάθε περίπτωση ισχύει το παραπάνω.
Πάντως είναι περίεργο...


Για το Blade-Xaotikos από πλευρας απόστασης τα πράγματα είναι πολυ καλύτερα, έως αισιόδοξα. Αλλά δε γνωρίζω αν και πώς και γιατί παίζουν AP.

----------


## antoniosk

Εκει που είμαι βλέπω προς Π. Αρεως και Λυκαβυττό αλλά οχι το Π. Αρεως, ή τον Λυκαβυττό-Ακρόπολη γιατι υπάρχει ένα λοφάκι μεταξύ μας (δεν ξέρω πως το λένε).

Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι πως γίνεται να βλέπω καποιους αυτά τα backbone και όχι κάποια ΑΡ που ευρίσκονται τριγύρω τους.

Πρέπει να έχω κάποιες ειδικές ρυθμίσεις που θα μου δώσουν τα ΑΡ ή το Stubmler δεν χρειάζεται?

Φώτο θα βάλω αύριο.

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σας

----------


## dti

Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να έβλεπες τον MAuVE. Αν βλέπεις την Πλατεία μεταξύ Π.Αρεως και Σχολής Ευελπίδων, έχεις σοβαρές ελπίδες να τον πιάνεις. 
Πιθανόν με κάποιο άλλο pigtail να έκανες καλύτερο scanning. Μπορώ να σου δανείσω ένα... Στείλε pm για να το κανονίσουμε αν θες.
Είσαι κοντά και στον ONikosEimai (737) που όμως είναι client στον jacobs (#841).

----------


## xaotikos

> Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι πως γίνεται να βλέπω καποιους αυτά τα backbone και όχι κάποια ΑΡ που ευρίσκονται τριγύρω τους.


Το 676-273 το πιάνεις γιατί λόγο απόστασης ανοίγει κάπως η δέσμη από το πιάτο του dj_blade (676) που στοχεύει Κυψέλη.

----------


## antoniosk

Έκανα και άλλα scanning, αλλά δυστιχώς τίποτα καινούργιο, κανένα awmn-xxxx.

Αυτή είναι η θέα που έχω προς βόρειοδυτικά και προς νοτιοδυτικά (έκει που πιάνω τα όλα τα σήματα). Δυτικά (προς Αθήνα) δεν έχω καμμία επαφή λόγο πολυκατοίας.

Προς την μεριά του oNikoseimai (βορειοδυτικά) δεν βρίσκω απολύτως τίποτα.

Για ενα καλό pigtail πρέπει να βάλω κάποι καλώδιο καλύτερο απο το RG58 (ποιο?), ή να πάρω κάποιο έτοιμο?

----------


## pavlidisd

RG58  ::   ::   ::  

Πέτα το! Στους 2,4 έχεις τεράστιες απώλειες! Για pigtail κανένα LMR-100 κοντό(10-20cm) και για καλώδιο καλύτερα βρες lmr-400, wbc-400, aircom+

----------


## MAuVE

> Έκανα και άλλα scanning, αλλά δυστιχώς τίποτα καινούργιο, κανένα awmn-xxxx.


Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από το μπαλκόνι σου.

Αν ανέβεις στην ταράτσα θα έχεις πιό ευρεία θέα.

Τα scan τα κάνεις από το μπαλκόνι σου ή την ταράτσα ;

----------


## MAuVE

> Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να έβλεπες τον MAuVE.


Δαμιανέ, ίσως να στήνεται ένας ωραίος δρόμος μέσα απ' αυτή την θέση.

Εμένα δεν με βλέπει, αλλά βλέπει πολύ καλά το κτίριο του ΟΤΕ στη Γ' Σεπτεμβρίου (ίσως καλύτερα από την ταράτσα, για να φύγει πάνω από τα σύρματα της ΔΕΗ).

Εκεί, πρόκειται να ενεργοποιηθεί άμεσα, όπως μ' ενημέρωσε oNikoseimai, ο Pavlos 2098, ο οποίος με βλέπει πάρα πολύ καλά και θα γίνει πελάτης μου.

Τον Pavlos ο antoniosk πρέπει να τον βλέπει "πιάτο".

Αν δεί και από τα βόρεια κάποιον άλλο, φτιάξαμε έναν ωραίο δρόμο κοντά στα Τουρκοβούνια.

----------


## dti

Αν βλέπει τον jacobs (#841, 1100 μ.) ή τον Manolis (#1057, 1300 μ.) και μπορεί να μπεί εκεί ένα ακόμη interface, εξασφαλίζεται όντως ένας ακόμη δρόμος.

----------


## jabarlee

μια και αυτές τις μέρες θα πάμε από τον Μανώλη για να εγκαταστήσουμε ένα πιάτο, θα μπορούσαμε να κανονίσουμε μια δοκιμή για να διαπιστωθεί αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή.

----------


## antoniosk

Δυστιχώς αυτές οι φωτογραφίες είναι απο την ταράτσα μου, δίπλα ειναι μπαλκόνι καθώς έχουν ένα όροφο παραπάνω.

Τον ΟΤΕ της Γ Σεπτεμβρίου τον βλέπω πολυ καλά.

Τον Pavlos @2098 προς νότια ίσως τον βλέπω.
Τον Jacobs @841, με τίποτα γιατί είναι πίσω απο το βουνό και πίσω απο πολλές πολυκατοικίες.
Τον Manolis @1057, ισως.

Ισως χρειάζεται δοκιμή

----------


## xaotikos

Απορώ πως πιάνεις το 676-273!!! Μάλλον κάποια ανάκλαση κοντά σε μένα θα πιάνεις...

----------


## Johny

Χαοτικε τωρα καταλαβα που εισαι  ::   ::   ::   ::  
ειδα το κτιριο του οτε στην φωτο  ::  (Το πιατο αυτο το εχει πιασει ολη η αττικη απο ολα της τα σημεια...ολοκληρη ομνι δεν την πιανουν το πιατο βρηκαν)
Μου εχει στηλει κι αλλος απο κυψελη οτι επιασε με καλο σημα το πιατο μου που κοιταει χαοτικο και με ρωτησε αν μπορει να πεσει επανω..
Τεσπα αν μπορεσει καποιος να πεσει επανω και βγει link ας το κανει απο μερια μου δεν υπαρχει προβλημα...Ρωτηστε τον χαοτικο που θα του τρωτε το b/w  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Φυσικά και από μένα κανένα πρόβλημα...
Δυσκολο να βγούν όμως σωστά links προς εσένα (λόγω απόστασης) αλλά εμείς οι απελπισμένοι Κυψελιώτες κάτι βρίσκουμε πάντα.

Ρε παιδιά μήπως θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να γίνει οργάνωση και να μπει και στην Κυψέλη ένα AP? Καλή ιδέα δεν είναι? Τι σκέφτομαι ο άτιμος μόλις ξυπνάω..
Δυστυχώς εγώ φεύγω από Αθήνα (αυτός που θα κρατήσει τον κόμβο μου ίσα ίσα θα τον λειτουργεί - και άμα) οπότε κάποιος άλλος πρέπει να αναλάβει

----------


## antoniosk

Χaotike tι ενοείς να γίνει οργάνωση και να μπεί και εδω ενα ΑΡ? 

Αυτά εμείς πρέπει να τα κάνουμε, αιντε, ας κουνηθούμε.

Πως γίνεται να πέσει καποιος πάνω σου Jhonny, νόμιζα ότι στα back bone δεν πρέπει να συνδεώμαστε, ή δεν εννοείς αυτό??

Αν αυτό εννοείς τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω?[/quote]

----------


## xaotikos

Nαι εννοώ ότι όσοι είναι Κυψέλη και γύρω πρέπει να οργανωθούμε μπας και στηθεί κάτι και επιτέλους βγούμε προς AWMN όχι ανορθόδοξα όπως τώρα (άλλος μέσω Περιστέρι, άλλος μέσω Καλιθέας ή μέσω φεγγαριού  ::  )

Τώρα για τα bb-links. Ναι, *ποτέ* δεν πρέπει να συνδεόμαστε. Μόνο που με τον DJ_blade δεν είναι ακριβώς bb αλλά απλό peer2peer (δηλαδή μια κατευθυντική κεραία από την κάθε μεριά) μιας και εγώ είμαι απλός client. Οπότε αν βλέπεις προς τα εκεί δοκίμασε μπας και... Απλά είναι δύσκολο γιατί ο dj_blade έχει γυρίσει πιάτο που έχει στενή δέσμη.

----------


## antoniosk

Έκανα νέο scanning απο το μπαλκόνι μου και βρήκα κατι καινούργιο, AWMN-SV1CDR-B-AR23O8, τι ειναι πάλι αυτό?

----------


## xaotikos

Μάλλον έπιασες τον τύπο από το Πέραμα που το πιάνει και η Jismy από Αργυρούπολη. 
 ::  Ο τύπος πρέπει να έχει ξεφύγει τελείως...

----------


## pavlidisd

> Έκανα νέο scanning απο το μπαλκόνι μου και βρήκα κατι καινούργιο, AWMN-SV1CDR-B-AR23O8, τι ειναι πάλι αυτό?


Θες να ακούσεις ε???

ΠΕΡΑΜΑ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## antoniosk

Καλά σε λίγο θα πιάσω και Αίγινα.  ::   ::   ::  

Και αυτό όχι απο την ταράτσα, αλλά απο το μπαλκόνι. 

Πιάνω και κάποιο που λέγεται tsounami, αλλά δεν πιστεύω να είναι απο Ιαπωνία.

Να το scaning

----------


## dti

> Έκανα νέο scanning απο το μπαλκόνι μου και βρήκα κατι καινούργιο, AWMN-SV1CDR-B-AR23O8, τι ειναι πάλι αυτό?


Τον πιάνεις και με πολύ καλό σήμα μάλιστα!

----------


## koki

Όλοι τον πιάνουν και με πολύ καλό σήμα, σε κάθε περίπτωση με υπερβολικά καλό σήμα για την απόσταση. Κάποιος πρέπει να του πει κάτι  ::  Είναι και RFάς χρόνια... και δε σέβεται το φάσμα, παρ'όλα αυτά?

----------


## antoniosk

Αλλαξα το καλώδιο με LRM200, μήκος περίπου 30 εκ απο την κάρτα στην κεραία, αλλά τίποτα νεώτερο.

Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω, ίσως βρίσκομαι μέσα ρε μιά τρύπα.

Περιμένω το Linksys απο τη ομαδική αλλά..........

----------


## dti

Μάλιστα...
Πρόσεξα και το ap που πιάνεις με ssid GPNET_AP1_6942997794 (με πολύ καλό σήμα).
Τώρα πώς είναι δυνατόν να γράφει κάποιος το κινητό του τηλέφωνο στο ssid και από την άλλη να βάζει wep, εδώ κάτι βρωμάει...  ::

----------


## dti

Λοιπόν τον βρήκα στη nodedb #2778, είναι κι αυτός στην Ανω Κυψέλη, 400 μ. από antoniosk #1549 και μόλις 200 μ. από xaotikos.
Για κάντε του κανένα τηλέφωνο...

----------


## antoniosk

Τι να πώ Δαμιανέ, μηπως κάλεσες το τηλέφωνο να δεις ποιος είναι??  ::

----------


## dti

Αμα πας να δεις το #2778 στη nodedb θα δεις τη διεύθυνση και το όνομά του. 
Κάλεσέ τον εσύ σαν γείτονάς του που είσαι...

----------


## xaotikos

Έχω μιλήσει εγώ με αυτόν (δεν μπορούσα να μην μπω στο πειρασμό...τόσους μήνες χωρίς link).

Είναι μια παρέα 5-6 άτομα που έχουν στήσει ένα AP για internet sharing με όμνι 2db και οι υπόλοιποι παίζουν με τα rubberάκια. Του μίλησα αν θα συνδεθεί μου είπε *ίσως* later.

Παρόλα αυτά του πρότεινα να αλλάξει κεραίες κλπ αλλά από ότι φαινεται...

----------


## antoniosk

Ξαναγύρισα

Πήρα το GS απο ομαδική και είχα σκοπό να το χρησιμοποιήσω αρχικά για scanning σε αντικατάσταση της Dlink 650+, αλλά κατόπιν κατάλαβα ότι με ΑΡ scanning den γίνεται, οπότε ξανά μία απο τα ίδια

Dlink 650+ με πιάτο 80 εκ, και να το αποτέλεσμα
[/img]

Τι να πώ βλέπω κάποιον στα 6 χλμ? πως είναι δυνατόν? τι σόι συνδεση μπορεί να γίνει?

Αλλά η προσπάθεια συνεχείζεται.

Αραγε δεν υπάρχει κανείς τρόπος για scanning με το GS?

----------


## pavlidisd

Φυσικά και γίνεται να κάνεις σκαν. Διάβασε το αντίστοιχο τόπικ...

----------


## antoniosk

Πες μου αν θέλεις που θα το βρώ

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## antoniosk

Ξανα πάλι εδώ

Έβαλα το πιάτο και το Linksys, και ξεκίνισα σάρωση. 

Το πιάτο το έβαλα να κοιτάζει όσο πιο κάτω γίνεται και το μετακεινούσα σιγά σιγά στό πεδίο που έχω θέα και να τι βρηκα

SSID: “awnn62l—270” 
Mode: Managed RSSI: —90 dBn noise: —8? dBn Channel: 8 
BSSID: OO:02:6F:03:AC:00 Capability: ESS 
Supported Rates: F 1(b) 2(b) 5.5 11 1 

SSID: “PWHT—3086” 
Mode: Managed BSSI: —91 dBn noise: —88 dBn Channel: 10 
BSSID: 00:OF:3D:OD :: C:74 Capability: ESS WEP ShortPre ShortSlot 
Supported Bates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.5(b) 11(b) 22 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54 ] 

Επίσης έπιασα καποιο awmn-TEI_Peiraia-3210 αλλά αυτο δεν το έσωσα.

Εχθές έκανα σάρρωση προς άλλη κατέυθυνση και βρήκα το AWMN-45, αλλά σήμερα χάθηκε.

Από οτι είδα όλα τα παραπάνω είναι σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις, γιατί άραγε δεν μπορώ να βρώ κάτι κοντά μου?

Και η προσπάθεια συνεχείζεται.

Αντώνης

----------


## antoniosk

Και συνεχείζουμε απο την προσπάθεια, πριν μερικές μέρες έβαλα το Linklesys GS σε ανάλογγο κουτί και το σύνδεσα με το πιάτο. 

Με το firmware που του έβαλα, έκανα σάρωση μέσω web αλλά τα αποτελέσματα σχεδόν τα ίδια:

AWMN-TEI_PEIRAIA-3210

PWMN-3086

AWMN621-270

Έκανα και ένα πρόχειρο scanning απο το γραφείο που δουλεύω, στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με το laptop, Dlink 650+ και μια μικρή omni (15 εκ) και βρήκα τα παρακάτω.

LucasAirNet
tsunami 
awmn62l-270 
awmn-621 
tsunami 
AWMN AP 4O5 
AP-Stelios l540 
Iloyds123 

Ίσως πρέπει να μετακομίσω στο λιμάνι.

Τέλος παντων, άν κάποιος ενδιαφερεται να συνδεθόυμε ας επικοινωνίση, όχι ΄οτι θα σταματλησω την προσπάθεια, αλλά ίσως το καταφερω νωρίτερα.

Ευχαριστώ
Αντώνης

----------


## papashark

> PWMN-3086


Ρ ?

?????  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> AWMN-TEI_PEIRAIA-3210


Αυτό το έπιασα και εγώ σήμερα!
Περί τήνος πρόκειται; Ξέρει κανείς;




> AWMN621-270


Καλά το λινκ αυτό είναι "Άγιος Δημήτριος(ή Ηλιούπολη) με Πειραιά" και το πιάνεις στην Κυψέλη;
Το πιάνει και η Jismy στην Αργυρούπολη το πιάνω και εγώ στο Ελληνικό...
Καλά με Omni είναι αυτό το bb-link?
Αντώνηηηη  ::   ::  




> Iloyds123


Αυτόν τον πιάνει και η Jismy... και σπάνια και εγώ... που να βρίσκεται άραγε;  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Το P ειναι σωστό, αλλά το λάθος είναι αλλου, κανονικά είναι:

pwnt - 3086

Από Πετράλωνα, τώρα πώς βλέπω κάποιον σε 6.5 χμ και όχι άλλους κοντά μου είναι αρκετά περίεργο.

Πάντως μίλησα μαζί του και μου είπε ότι προσφέρει internet και μου εστειλε τις ρυθμίσεις του να πορσπαθήσω να συνδεθώ μαζύ του.

Άντε να βρεθεί και κανείς πιο κοντά μου

----------


## antoniosk

το lloyds123 το πιάνω και στη Άνω Κυψέλη και στο λιμάνι του Πειραια

----------


## Cha0s

Καλά τι στο καλό βάζουνε στις ταράτσες τους;  ::  

Εγώ με 8db ομνι και τέρμα το AP για δοκιμές δεν με πιάνουν στο 1.8km (όταν το ίδιο if που σκάναρα έχει bb-link με μένα και το πιάτο μου είναι στον ίδιο ιστό με την όμνι)

Τώρα ή η όμνι μου είναι για τα μπάζα, ή τα καλώδια τα έχουν φτύσει ή το Cisco τα έχει φτύσει δεν ξέρω...  ::   ::

----------


## antoniosk

Το lloyds123 στον Πειραια το πιάνω μέσα απο το γραφείο με ένα κεραιάκι 15 εκ.

Στην Άνω Κυψέλη το πιάνω σχετικά εύκολα.

----------


## antidrasi

> Καλά τι στο καλό βάζουνε στις ταράτσες τους;  
> 
> Εγώ με 8db ομνι και τέρμα το AP για δοκιμές δεν με πιάνουν στο 1.8km (όταν το ίδιο if που σκάναρα έχει bb-link με μένα και το πιάτο μου είναι στον ίδιο ιστό με την όμνι)
> 
> Τώρα ή η όμνι μου είναι για τα μπάζα, ή τα καλώδια τα έχουν φτύσει ή το Cisco τα έχει φτύσει δεν ξέρω...




Μπορω να σου πω για το PWNT-3086 που έχει σύνδεση μαζί μου.

D-link 5 dbi omni συνολική ισχύ εκπομπής περίπου 15-16 db.

Το οτι το πιάνει ο antoniosk στην Κυψέλη με -91 db είναι λιγο περίεργο,
εμένα με πιάτο 80αρι και ιδιοκατασκευασμένο feeder μου φέρνει σήμα 
-69 που δεν είναι και τίποτα το φοβερό αν σκεφτείς ότι έχουμε απόσταση 400 μέτρα (οχι και τόσο καλή οπτική).

Αν υπάρχει οπτική επαφή θα έπρεπε να το πιάνεις στα 1,8 Κμ.
Με τι κανετε δοκιμές με πιάτο?





> Το P ειναι σωστό, αλλά το λάθος είναι αλλου, κανονικά είναι:
> 
> pwnt - 3086
> 
> Από Πετράλωνα, τώρα πώς βλέπω κάποιον σε 6.5 χμ και όχι άλλους κοντά μου είναι αρκετά περίεργο.


Αντώνη είναι 
PWNT-3086 (προσοχή είναι case sensitive)
Και σημαίνει PrivateWirelessNetwork ακριβώς για να φαίνεται ότι δεν
υπάρχει σύνδεση με το AWMN.

Για οποιαδήποτε απορεια στείλε μου pm.

----------


## Cha0s

Σαφώς και υπάρχει οπτική επαφή.

Ο εξοπλισμός είναι 2 πιάτα 80cm με feeder Στέλιου και Netgear 311MA και από τις 2 πλευρές.
Και οι δύο πλευρές είναι σωστά στοχευμένες καθώς υπάρχει BB-Link εδώ και μήνες χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
Όταν τώρα η απέναντι μεριά κάνει scan δεν βλέπει το AP μου (Cisco 340 με 8db Omni) που η ομνι μου είναι ακριβώς πάνω από το πιάτο μου...

Ή δεν φτάνει μέχρι εκει κάτω ή κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα υπάρχει.
Από την μία καλύτερα βασικά... Αν είναι να γίνει κάποιο λινκ στο AP μου καλύτερα κοντινό...
Στις παραπέρα περιοχές υπάρχουν ήδη αρκετά...

----------


## JS

> D-link 5 dbi omni συνολική ισχύ εκπομπής περίπου 15-16 db.


Με τί συσκευή ;

----------


## antidrasi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antidrasi
> 
> 
> D-link 5 dbi omni συνολική ισχύ εκπομπής περίπου 15-16 db.
> 
> 
> Με τί συσκευή ;



Το Access Point είναι di-624+ στα 10-12 db υπολογίζω,οι ρυθμίσεις που έχει για την ισχύ είναι του τύπου (Lowest,medium,normal,high,highest).

Με μιά lmc-352 που έχω κάνει μετρήσεις το μηχανάκι κατεβάζει ισχύ 4-5db απο το default maximum 15-16db, για καλώδιο lmr200 3 μέτρα και 2 συνδέσμους.

----------


## antoniosk

Εγω χρησιμοποιώ επιίσης πιάτο 80 εκ και feeder απο Στέλιο, και ειναι συνδεμένα με 1 μέτρο 195 σε Linksys GS.

Έχω οπτική επαφή με τον pwnt-3086 καθώς απο το σπίτη μου έχω οπτικό πεδίο απο τον ΟΤΕ Αθήνας - Πειραια - Περαμα - Αιγινα. Μπορείτε να δείτε φώτο. Είμαι σε υψώμετρο 257 μέτρα, γιαυτο το κύριο πρόβλημα μου είναι πρέπει να στρέψω το πιάτο πολύ κάτω.

Τώρα δοκιμάζω με το 3086 αλλά θα ήθελα να μοορέσω να συνδεθώ με το AWMN!!!! Σκόπευα να πάρω και αλλο GS-πιάτο για κόμβος, αλλά τώρα σκάλωσα γιατί δεν μπορώ να βρώ κανένα να συνδεθώ μέχρι τωρα.

Αλλα, ελπίζω να βρω  ::  
Αντώνης

----------


## Cha0s

Όλα θα γίνουν σιγά σιγά!

Υπομονή θέλει  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Ναι, σίγουρα

Ένα scanning που έκανα πριν απο λίγο βρήκα ακόμη έναν με SSID default στο "6", ίσως ακόμη ένας νέος

----------


## xaotikos

Καλά από Κυψέλη δεν βρήκες τα:
1234
link3link4 (ΔΕΗ)
NETGEAR (WEP)
και 3-4 άλλα? Περίεργο...
Ιδίως την Δεη την πιάνω καμπάνα κοιτώντας προς ΟΤΕ.
Χρειαζόμαστε ένα AP ψήλά στην Κυψέλη ρε γμτ όπωσδήποτε  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Πιάνω πολλά τέτοια με παράξενα ονόματα, αλλά τι να τα κάνω?

Το απόγευμα θα κάνω σάρρωση και θα ΄τα ποστάρω, αλλα τι να τα κάνω αυτά? 

Εγώ AWMN-xxxx ψάχνω, ή λαθος??

----------


## xaotikos

Αυτό ψάχνουμε όλοι. Άμα βρεις κάτι ενημέρωσε  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Χαοτικέ, απο την ίδια κατεύθυνση με το PWNT, δίχως να κουνήσω την κεραία, βρήκα το 2218, αλλά αν καταλαβαίνω καλά είναι back bone link οπώτε τίποτα νεώτερο. Τώρα πως πιάνω ββ και όχι κάποιο κόμβο να συνδεθώ και εγώ, δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. 

[_size=9]SSID MAC Channel Rssi noise beacon cap dtim rate 
link3link4 OO:OB:46:91:FB:E7 7 -88 -85 100 33 0 4 
PWNT-3086 00:OF:3D:ODC:74 10 -87 -90 100 1137 0 13 
awmn-2218-bblink-testl 00:OF:66;C7:7D:62 10 -88 -90 100 1 0 4 [/size]_
Σε άλλη θέση της κεραίας πιάνω τον awmn-TEI_PEIRAIA-3210, είδα την ανάλλογη αναφορά στο forum και να πώ την αλήθεια με μπέρδεψε γιατί τι ακριβώς είναι. Έστειλα ΡΜ στον 3210 εδώ και αρκετές μέρες για το αν μπορώ να συνδεθώ και τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να βάλω αλλά τίποτα μέχρη στιγμής.

----------


## onefluffycloud

γεια.μενω δυο στενα πανω απο την πλατεια κυψελης. στο χαρτη του nodedb εχω βρει κοντα μου τον χρηστη #162: drid αλλα δεν μπορω να επικοινωνησω μαζι του γιατι δεν εχει βαλει το email του..εχετε καμια ιδεα για το πως θα επικοινωνισω μαζι του??
και κατι αλλο:ειμαι στον δευτερο οροφο, αν δεν καταφερω να βαλω κεραια στην ταρατσα ειναι αδυνατο να συνδεθω με καποιον ασυρματα?

----------


## nantito

> geia.menw dio stena panw apo tin plateia kipselis. ston xarti tou nodedb exw vrei koda mou ton xristi #162: drid alla den mporw na epikoiwnisw mazi tou giati den exei valei to email tou..exete kamia idea gia to pws tha epikoinwnisw mazi tou??
> kai kati allo:eimai ston deytero orofo.an den kataferw na valw keraia stin taratsa einai adinato na sindethw me kapoion?


Πριν να κάνεις ποστ, έπρεπε να έχεις διαβάσει τους κανονισμούς του φόρουμ. Εκεί λέει πως πρέπει να γράφεις με ελληνικά στο φόρουμ, απαγορεύονται τα greeklish.

Ενημερωτικά και μόνο  ::

----------


## ok_computer

παντως τον drid τον πιανω.....
Τι να πω ρε παιδια ....
Δεν κρατιεμαι να στησω πραγματακια...
Αντε αντε....

----------


## nantito

Σου έχω απαντήσει αλλού, έχε βλέψεις προς τα δυτικά, έχουμε αρκετό κόσμο με ενδιαφέρον  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nantito

> και κατι αλλο:ειμαι στον δευτερο οροφο, αν δεν καταφερω να βαλω κεραια στην ταρατσα ειναι αδυνατο να συνδεθω με καποιον ασυρματα?


Αν από τον 2ο όροφο που είσαι δεν έχεις θέα (πράγμα λογικό  ::  ) τότε είναι αδύνατον να συνδεθείς, εκτός αν ο απέναντί σου / δίπλα σου είναι κόμβος  ::

----------


## ok_computer

nantito θα τα βολεψουμε.( μονο σοβαρες προτασεις)


Για να σενα εχω ετοιμη καρτουλα...
Για τους κυψελιωτες μαλλον θα μπει AP....

----------


## onefluffycloud

τελικα δεν μου ειπατε πως να επικοινωνησω με καποιον μεσω του nodedb

----------


## ok_computer

η επικοινωνια γινεται αμα εχει βαλει εμαιλ. Αν οχι ,απο εδω, στειλτου pm..

----------


## Cha0s

> telika den mou eipate pws na epikoinwnisw me kapoion mesw tou nodedb....


Σου είπαμε όμως να γράφεις με Ελληνικά...  ::

----------


## onefluffycloud

σορυ αλλα πρωτη φορα στην ζωη μου γραφω ελληνικα στο πισι και το ξεχναω  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Μία ενημέρωση για την κατάσταση της προσπάθειας

Δύο συνδέσεις σαν client:

1) Alexandros #45 στα 6 χλμ με WRT 54GS και Andrew 24db
2) Nikpet # 1397, στα 5.6 χλμ με WRT 54GS και πιάτο με feeder Στέλιου

Δυστυχώς καμμία σύνδεση με Κυψέλη, σήμερα έκανα ξανά scanning αλλά τίποτα νέο.

Πρίν μερικές μέρες βρήκα το awmn-ATIA, που μάλιστα έχει και το καλύτερο σήμα απο όλα όσο έχω βρεί μέχρι τώρα (RSSI -77, Noise -89), έστειλα pm και email στον κάτοχο αλλά δεν πήρα καμμιά απάντηση μέχρι σήμερα.

Θέλω να κάνω bb link αλλά δεν βρήκα κανένα μέχρι τώρα.

Παρακαλώ κάποιος moderator να μεταφέρει όλο το σχετικό στην ενότητα 

Περιοχές - Κέντρο Αθήνας

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## MAuVE

Ο Μιχάλης (ΑΤΙΑ) είναι λίγο αμελής.

Πάντος μιά και περίμενες μέχρι τώρα, σε λίγες μέρες θα στήσει ΑP ο ok_computer που εκτιμώ ότι είναι στο ελεύθερο πεδίο σου.

Υπομονή

----------


## ok_computer

εγω τον βλεπω μια χαρα!!!

Το θεμα ειναι τι αλλο θα δουμε....

----------


## antoniosk

Απο υπομονή.........

Μακάρι να βλεπώμαστε με το ok_computer, αλλά εγώ την Φωκίωνος δεν την βλέπω.

Την Αίγινα την βλέπω αλλά την Φωκίωνος με τίποτα.

Για να δούμε τι άλλο θα δούμε

----------


## ok_computer

τι λες βρε antoniosk αφου σε ειχα πιασει με ανεση αν θυμαμαι καλα....

----------


## antoniosk

καλά, αφού με είχες πιάσει.....  ::  

Παρακαλώ κάποιος moderator να το μεταφέρει στην ενότητα Περιοχές - Κέντρο Αθήνας

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Pater_Familias

οκ!!!

----------


## antoniosk

Μετά απο ένα μεγάλο διάστημα σαν cliennt στον Αλεξανδρο (#45) υπάρχει στα σκαριά ένα bblink που θα λυτουργήσει μόλις ξεπεραστούν κάποια τεχνικά θέματα.

Το επομενο βήμα ίσως θα ήταν ένα ΑΡ αλλά νομίζω ότι ίσως ένα ακόμη bb link προς την περιοχή της Κυψέλης θα ήταν καλύτερο για το δίκτυο και για τους Κυψελιώτες.

Αυτή την στιγμή υπάρχει μια κεραία στραμένη προς αυτή την περιοχή που βλέπετε στην φώτο. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για λινκ, βλεπε ok_computer, fotis80 και όποιος άλλος θέλει ας κάνει ένα scan και τα λέμε.

Ένα σκανάρισμα που έκανα βρήκα τα ακόλουθα αλλά μάλλον δεν παιζουν για λινκ  ::  

"awmn-TEI_PEIRAIA-3210" RSSI: -89 dBm noise: -86 dBm 
"bridge" RSSI: -77 dBm noise: -80 dBm 
"USR8054" RSSI: -88 dBm noise: -85 dBm
"WISP" RSSI: -85 dBm noise: -82 dBm
"ai8erodiktyo" RSSI: -82 dBm noise: -81 dBm 
"awmn-123AP" RSSI: -85 dBm noise: -78 dBm

----------


## Pater_Familias

Βλέπεις κέντρο Μενιδίου; Νομίζω πως πρέπει να είναι η επόμενη επιλογή σου.

----------


## antoniosk

Δεν ξέρω άν βλέπω γιατί έχω μια πολυκατοικία εμπρός μου που μου κόβει την περισσότερη θέα. Οπως θα δεις στις φώτο στη πρώτη σελίδα βλέπω μόνο αυτά τα κομμάτια.

Πόσα χλμ είναι το Μενίδι απο Άνω Κυψέλη, μήπως είναι λίγο μακριά??

----------


## dti

> Βλέπεις κέντρο Μενιδίου; Νομίζω πως πρέπει να είναι η επόμενη επιλογή σου.


Link στα *8,5 χλμ.* ;  ::  
Δεν θα έλεγα οτι είναι οτι καλύτερο...
Υπάρχουν και άλλοι κόμβοι που βλέπουν προς Μενίδι και είναι σε πολύ πιο κοντινή απόσταση. 
Μερικοί από αυτούς: antonisst (#2036), LeVeL1 (#3701)

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Pater_Familias
> 
> Βλέπεις κέντρο Μενιδίου; Νομίζω πως πρέπει να είναι η επόμενη επιλογή σου.
> 
> 
> Link στα *8,5 χλμ.* ;  
> Δεν θα έλεγα οτι είναι οτι καλύτερο...
> Υπάρχουν και άλλοι κόμβοι που βλέπουν προς Μενίδι και είναι σε πολύ πιο κοντινή απόσταση. 
> Μερικοί από αυτούς: antonisst (#2036), LeVeL1 (#3701)


Μην λάβετε υπόψιν τι ανέφερα πιο πριν. Έγινε μπέρδεμα με τα nick.  :: 
Αναφερόμουν στον antonisst (2036).

----------


## antoniosk

To δοκιμαστικό λινκ "AWMN-1549-test" εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει και περιμένει όποιον το πιάνει και θέλει να συνδεθεί.

Η σύνδεση με το awmn λειτουργεί με ένα άλλο λινκ το οποίο δουλεύει καλά.

----------


## antoniosk

Λοιπόν υπάρχει κανείς που ενδιαφέρεται σε bb link το οποίο θα το συνδέει και με το υπόλοιπο awmn?

----------


## thdim

> To δοκιμαστικό λινκ "AWMN-1549-test" εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει και περιμένει όποιον το πιάνει και θέλει να συνδεθεί.
> 
> Η σύνδεση με το awmn λειτουργεί με ένα άλλο λινκ το οποίο δουλεύει καλά.


ποίο είναι αυτό το αλλο λινκ;;; (μυστικό είναι...  ::  )

----------


## antoniosk

Αυτό το άλλο λινκ φυσικά και δεν είναι μυστικό καθώς αναφέρεται σε πολλά σημεία και είναι και αυτό υπο δοκιμή, είναι με Αλέξανδρο #45, αλλά το θέμα μας είναι το επόμενο και οχι το προηγούμενο.

Αν σε ενδιαφέρει να κάνουμε το επόμενο λινκ τότε εγώ είμαι πρόθυμος.

----------


## ONikosEimai

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω ένα wrt54g και ένα πιάτο ελεύθερα, μόνο που πρέπει να 
α) τα μετακομίσω και να τα συνδέσω....
β) να setάρω τον router μου...

Έχω ένα BB Link με piko που είναι σε εποχή testαρίσματος....

Το link με Alexandro είναι BB ?

Αν είναι θα είναι ενδιαφέρον να βγαίνουμε Αλέξανδρο στα 2 hops...

Οι υπόλοιποι Κυψελιώτες και περίχωρα τι λένε ;

*EDIT*
Μόλις είδα πως είσαι πίσω από μένα (σχετικά με Αλέξανδρο) οπότε δεν λέει μάλλον  :: 
Εκτός αν κανονήσεις κανένα BB Link προς Γκύζη...
Εμένα πάντως πρέπει να με βλέπεις ...

----------


## thdim

> Αυτό το άλλο λινκ φυσικά και δεν είναι μυστικό καθώς αναφέρεται σε πολλά σημεία και είναι και αυτό υπο δοκιμή, είναι με Αλέξανδρο #45, αλλά το θέμα μας είναι το επόμενο και οχι το προηγούμενο.
> 
> Αν σε ενδιαφέρει να κάνουμε το επόμενο λινκ τότε εγώ είμαι πρόθυμος.


Θα με ενδιέφερε αλλα δεν έχω if αυτήν την στιγμή, βεβαια είναι και ο ΝίκοςΕιμαι που εχει μπολικά if's οποτε θα δούμε τι θα γίνει...  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Νικο

Δεν είμαι σύγουρος αν σε βλέπω γιατί εμπρος μου έχω μια μεγάλη πολυκατοικία που μου κρύβει ένα μεγάλο μέρος της Κυψέλης.

Αλλά μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε.

το ιδιο με όποιον αλλον θέλει, αλλά αυτη την στιγμή το "1549-τεστ" δεν δουλεύει καθως γινονται οι ρυθμίσεις (OPEN WRT+BGP+....) για το άλλο λινκ.

----------


## antoniosk

Υπάρχει ένα ΑΡ με το όνομα "AWMN-1549-test" που κοιτάει πρός Αθήνα.

Το ΑΡ είναι μισερό και δεν δίνει ΙΡ κλπ αλλά είναι μόνο για δοκιμή.

Όποιος το πιάσει και ενδιαφέρεται για bb link ας γράψει εδώ.

----------


## antoniosk

To AP με "AWMW-1549-test" δουλευει κανονικά και δίνει πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο (AWMN) μέσω του λινκ με Αλέξανδρο. 

Επειδή o DHCP Server του ΑΡ δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί, αν θέλετε να συνδεθείτε παρακαλώ στείλτε μου ΡΜ για ΙΡ διευθύνεις κλπ.

Ο σκοπός είναι και αυτό το ΑΡ να γίνει ββ λινκ για την συνέχιση του δικτύου στην περιοχή (Κυψέλη), για αυτό όποιος με πιάνει και το επιθυμεί μπορεί να γράψει.

Επι ευκαιρία θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω το Σωτήρη (Εnaon) και Σταμάτη (Stafan) για την ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη βοήθεια για τις ρυθμίσεις των WRT, και τον Αλέξανδο (#45) για το λινκ. Παιδιά χίλια ευχαριστώ, έχει και συνέχεια.....  ::

----------


## panossio

> Υπάρχει ένα ΑΡ με το όνομα "AWMN-1549-test" που κοιτάει πρός Αθήνα.
> 
> Το ΑΡ είναι μισερό και δεν δίνει ΙΡ κλπ αλλά είναι μόνο για δοκιμή.
> 
> Όποιος το πιάσει και ενδιαφέρεται για bb link ας γράψει εδώ.


Μπορείς να μας δώσεις το κανάλι που είναι ρυθμισμένο το ΑΡ?
Φιλικά 
Παναγιώτης

----------


## antoniosk

panossio

Κανάλι 1, αλλά νομίζω άν κάνεις scanning θα το βρείς. Για να συνδεθείς πρέπει να βάλεις SSID το δικόμου

Αν το βλέπεις πες μου να σου δώσω ΙΡ κλπ

----------


## ONikosEimai

> panossio
> 
> Κανάλι 1, αλλά νομίζω άν κάνεις scanning θα το βρείς. Για να συνδεθείς πρέπει να βάλεις SSID το δικόμου
> 
> Αν το βλέπεις πες μου να σου δώσω ΙΡ κλπ


Κανάλι 1 παίζει και το AP του awpnet πάντως....

----------


## antoniosk

Αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι κανείς θα μας πιάνει συνχρώνος και τους δύο ( μήπως εσυ?)

Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα μπορώ να το αλλάξω πολύ εύκολα.

Το σηματικό είναι να δοκιμάσετε να με πιάνετε, γιαυτό και έχει το "τεστ"  ::

----------


## antoniosk

Μετά απο πολύ καιρό υπάρχει συνδεμένος στο ΑΡ κάποιος πελάτης με την MAC 00:0F:66:C8:A1:9C, ας επικοινωνίση μαζί μου

----------


## antoniosk

To AP είναι σε δοκιμαστική λειτουργεία, δίνει αυτόματα ΙΡ διευθύνσεις αλλά αν καποιος συνδεθεί ας επικοινωνίσει και μαζύ μου για τις υπόλοιπες ρυθμίσεις. 

Ο λόγος που είναι δοκιμαστικό είναι γιατί θέλω να εξελιχτεί σε ένα 2ρο λινκ (όταν μεγαλώσει).

----------


## MAuVE

Τα δικαστήρια στην Ευελπίδων δεν πρέπει να τα βλέπεις, έτσι ;

----------


## antoniosk

Όχι τα δικαστήρια δεν τα βλέπω γιατί είναι ένας λόφος στην μέση.

----------


## MAuVE

Μήπως τον Fotis80 ;

Θα είναι καλή περίπτωση γιατί πρόσφατα έβγαλε λινκ με τον SV1GFU.

----------


## antoniosk

Ίσως, εγώ είμαι ανοικτός σε κάθε ένα που θέλει να κάνουμε ένα ακόμα λινκ.

----------


## sotirisk

το ap μου το χεις πιάσει?

----------


## antoniosk

Ναι κοίταξα κάποια σκαναρίσματα και πρέπει να σε έχω βρεί awmn-3433-stotirisk-testap στο 10 κανάλι.

Αυριο θα ξαναδοκιμάσω αυριο.

Δοκίμασε και συ και πές μου.

----------


## Sam_GR

Αν βλέπεις τον ΟΤΕ στην πατησίων υπάρχει μεγάλη περίπτωση να βλέπεις τον ΕΕΧΙ.Για ψάξτο.

----------


## antoniosk

To OTE τον βλέπω μιά χαρα αλλα την EΕXI δεν τιν πιάνω, γιατί για να πιάνω κάποιον πρέπει να έχει στρέψει προς εμένα που βρίσκομαι ψηλά στα Τουρκοβούνια.

Αυτή την στιγμή η κεραία μου κοιτάει λίγο πιο βόρεια απο τον ΟΤΕ,

Έκανα και ένα σκανάρισμα και βρήκα τους παρακάτω, μερικά αποτελέσματα είναι περίεργα  ::  

"awmn-676" Mode: Managed RSSI: -84 dBm noise: -78 dBm Channel: 4 MacAdr: 00:09:5B:91:AF:05 Capability: ESS Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(
"awmn916_andriko" Mode: Managed RSSI: -87 dBm noise: -84 dBm Channel: 13 MacAdr: 00:0D:88:A6:B9:34 Capability: ESS WEP Supported Rate
"awmn_702_koem" Mode: Managed RSSI: -88 dBm noise: -76 dBm Channel: 1 MacAdr: 00:02:6F:01:B8:18 Capability: ESS Supported Rates: [ 1(
"frank" Mode: Managed RSSI: -91 dBm noise: -84 dBm Channel: 4 MacAdr: 00:0D:3A:71:C5:4F Capability: ESS WEP Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2
"bridge" Mode: Ad Hoc RSSI: -85 dBm noise: -82 dBm Channel: 8 MacAdr: 02:00:3A:0F:E4:52  Capability: IBSS WEP Supported Rates: [ 1(b)
"@[email protected]" Mode: Managed RSSI: -82 dBm noise: -93 dBm Channel: 6 MacAdr: 00:04:E2:A3:4B:80 Capability: ESS WEP Supported Rates: [ 1
"lloyds123" Mode: Managed RSSI: -78 dBm noise: -93 dBm Channel: 11 MacAdr: 00:40:96:56:E2:32 Capability: ESS WEP Supported Rates: [ 2
"OSCAR" Mode: Managed RSSI: -87 dBm noise: -75 dBm Channel: 7 MacAdr: 00:03:52:EF:9E:E0 Capability: ESS ShortPre Supported Rates: [ 1
"ACMONDATA" Mode: Managed RSSI: -87 dBm noise: -75 dBm Channel: 6 MacAdr: 00:11:6B:B0:B9:3F Capability: ESS ShortPre ShortSlot Suppor
"mathios" Mode: Managed RSSI: -79 dBm noise: -75 dBm Channel: 5 MacAdr: 00:0B:BE:81:AD:24 Capability: ESS ShortPre Supported Rates: [
"awmn-123AP" Mode: Managed RSSI: -84 dBm noise: -70 dBm Channel: 10 MacAdr: 00:09:5B:74:5D:71 Capability: ESS Supported Rates: [ 1(b)
"Agios" Mode: Managed RSSI: -91 dBm noise: -79 dBm Channel: 8 MacAdr: 00:03:2F:25:4F:F9 Capability: ESS WEP ShortPre ShortSlot Suppor
"\x00" Mode: Managed RSSI: -85 dBm noise: -60 dBm Channel: 3 MacAdr: 00:02:2D:A6:1A:F7 Capability: ESS Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5
"AWMN-1552AP" Mode: Managed RSSI: -90 dBm noise: -60 dBm Channel: 4 MacAdr: 00:09:5B:91:AC:F0 Capability: ESS Supported Rates: [ 11(b
"BoBeCeK" Mode: Managed RSSI: -87 dBm noise: -60 dBm Channel: 6 MacAdr: 00:40:05:49:90:1F Capability: ESS WEP PBCC Supported Rates: [
"awmn-1084-vaggos13-AP"Mode: Managed RSSI: -82 dBm noise: -78 dBm Channel: 10 MacAdr: 00:0B:6B:35:E3:FB Capability: ESS ShortSlot Su
"fx1" Mode: Managed RSSI: -79 dBm noise: -78 dBm Channel: 4 MacAdr: 00:0D:88:99:BE:1A Capability: ESS WEP ShortPre Supported Rates: [
"KATSAYAMA" Mode: Managed RSSI: -84 dBm noise: -78 dBm Channel: 11 MacAdr: 00:0F:3D:34 :: 9:68 Capability: ESS ShortSlot Supported Rate
"link3link4" Mode: Managed RSSI: -91 dBm noise: -78 dBm Channel: 7 MacAdr: 00:0B:46:91:FB:E7 Capability: ESS ShortPre Supported Rates
"flap1" Mode: Managed RSSI: -78 dBm noise: -78 dBm Channel: 12 MacAdr: 00:12:17:7A:BA:F9 Capability: ESS WEP Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 
"G-LAN" Mode: Managed RSSI: -79 dBm noise: -75 dBm Channel: 9 MacAdr: 00:0F:3D:AF:74:96 Capability: ESS ShortSlot Supported Rates: [ 
"awmn-1397" Mode: Managed RSSI: -88 dBm noise: -81 dBm Channel: 11 MacAdr: 00:40:05:28 :: 9:2D Capability: ESS Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 
"ZZF" Mode: Managed RSSI: -82 dBm noise: -81 dBm Channel: 5 MacAdr: 00:0B:AC:E6:CE:82 Capability: ESS Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(b) 5.
"GPNET_AP1_6942997794" Mode: Managed RSSI: -84 dBm noise: -84 dBm Channel: 6 MacAdr: 00:40:05:55:EA:30 Capability: ESS WEP PBCC Suppo
"awmn-45" Mode: Managed RSSI: -82 dBm noise: -81 dBm Channel: 1 MacAdr: 00:40:96:33:73:14 Capability: ESS ShortPre Supported Rates: [
"death1" Mode: Managed RSSI: -85 dBm noise: -81 dBm Channel: 9 MacAdr: 00:0F:B5:96:32:62 Capability: ESS ShortSlot Supported Rates: [
"Bolek" Mode: Managed RSSI: -82 dBm noise: -82 dBm Channel: 7 MacAdr: 00:0F:CB:A4:3C :: B Capability: ESS ShortPre ShortSlot Supported 
"awmn lok639a" Mode: Managed RSSI: -84 dBm noise: -82 dBm Channel: 7 MacAdr: 00:80:C8:AC :: 4:14 Capability: ESS PBCC Supported Rates: 
"awmn lok_639b" Mode: Managed RSSI: -87 dBm noise: -87 dBm Channel: 2 MacAdr: 00:11:95:69:BF:F2 Capability: ESS PBCC Supported Rates:
"awmn-2036" Mode: Managed RSSI: -90 dBm noise: -87 dBm Channel: 13 MacAdr: 00:0F:66:95:34:E7 Capability: ESS WEP Supported Rates: [ 1
"LarryNet" Mode: Managed RSSI: -84 dBm noise: -79 dBm Channel: 2 MacAdr: 00:02:2D:27:FB:6A Capability: ESS Supported Rates: [ 1(b) 2(
"link1link2" Mode: Managed RSSI: -88 dBm noise: -78 dBm Channel: 13 MacAdr: 00:40:96:56:60:AC Capability: ESS ShortPre Supported Rate
"Middle Earth" Mode: Managed RSSI: -84 dBm noise: -72 dBm Channel: 13 MacAdr: 00:0F:3D:47:A7:F1 Capability: ESS WEP Supported Rates: 
"TitanHQAiroNet" Mode: Managed RSSI: -78 dBm noise: -84 dBm Channel: 2 MacAdr: 00:13:7F:8C:C4:10 Capability: ESS WEP ShortPre ShortSlot
"OurNET" Mode: Managed RSSI: -94 dBm noise: -82 dBm Channel: 6 MacAdr: 00:0F:3D:0A:68:6A Capability: ESS ShortPre PBCC ShortSlot Supp

----------


## panossio

Αγαπητέ antoniosk

Θα με ενδειέφερε ενα link μεζί σου!
Έχω στραμένη κεραία προς εσένα στα 5,8 αλλά μπορώ να παίξω και στα 2,4
Είμαι όπως κοιτάς τον OTE λίγο αριστερά του.
απο τις φωτογραφίες που έχεις βάλει στο Wind πρέπει να έχουμε καλή οπτική επαφή!
Σε περίπτωση που ενφειαφέρεσαι κανε μουτ πμ με το τηλ σου να τα πουμε απο κοντά
Φιλικά 
Παναγιώτης

----------


## MAuVE

> Αγαπητέ antoniosk
> 
> Θα με ενδειέφερε ενα link μεζί σου!
> Έχω στραμένη κεραία προς εσένα στα 5,8 αλλά μπορώ να παίξω και στα 2,4
> Είμαι όπως κοιτάς τον OTE λίγο αριστερά του.
> απο τις φωτογραφίες που έχεις βάλει στο Wind πρέπει να έχουμε καλή οπτική επαφή!
> Σε περίπτωση που ενφειαφέρεσαι κανε μουτ πμ με το τηλ σου να τα πουμε απο κοντά
> Φιλικά 
> Παναγιώτης


Παναγιώτη μήπως έκανες τίποτα δοκιμές γιατί μας βγάλανε στους top flappers.

_5 flaps for link 280 2033_

----------


## antoniosk

Με αυτο θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τον Αργυρη (@rgi) για την βοήθεια που μου πρόσφερε δίχως καλά καλά να με ξέρει έχασε χρόνο απο την αργία του της Καθαράς Δευτέρας, για να έρθει σπιτι μου και να εμαναφέρει το ρουτερ μου που του ειχα βγάλει τα μάτια μετά απο κάποιες "ρυθμίσεις"

Ξανά 1000 ευχαριστώ Αργύρη.

----------


## velissarios

Ένα μεγάλο ψάρι!
Πολύ νέος για να συζητήσω σοβαρά, 
αλλά ενδιαφέρομαι και διαθέτω ταράτσα στην Άνω κυψέλη και θέα μέχρι την θάλασσα.

Γεωγρ. πλάτος-μήκος: 
38° 0' , 23° 44' 
38.004 , 23.747

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες,

Κάνε καταχώρηση στο WiND να δούμε πού είσαι.
Βγάλε φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα σου να δούμε τη θέα σου.

----------


## messinianet

Βλέπεις Πλατεία Αμερικής; Αν ναι στείλε πμ να βρεθούμε.

Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## velissarios

Αν και έχω αρκετές γνώσεις απο Η/Υ στο θέμα Wireless και Networks δεν είμαι ούτε αμοιβάδα! Η ιδέα πάντως μου αρέσει... και έχοντας θεωρητικά κάποια πλεονεκτήματα (νομίζω) λογω γεωγρ. θέσης, σκέφτηκα να ζητήσω την βοήθειά σας. 

Λόγω δουλειάς δεν έχω ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε internet στο σπίτι και είμαι στην διαδικασία να αποκτήσω μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα και τα δύο. βρήσκομαι λοιπόν στην διαδικασία αναζήτησης της πιο συμφέρουσας λύση σε επίπεδο hardware και για αυτό και το ψάξιμο. 

Δεν έχω προλάβει λόγω δουλειάς να βγάλω φωτογραφίες αλλα θα τις έχετε σύντομα. Πλατεία Αμερικής πρέπει να βλέπω άνετα. μένω σε δώμα και δεν έχω άλλο κτίσμα σε ίδιο ύψος σε ένα τόξο τουλάχιστον 90 μοίρες. Αλλα έχω βουνό να μου κλείνει την θέα στο υπόλοιπο.
Κομβος: 8246

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nikiforos

Τι γίνεται εδώ πέρα? βλέπω καιρό έχει κάποιος να γράψει, τα παρατήσαμε? για να βλέπω κίνηση! προσπαθώ και εγώ από Άνω Κυψέλη να συνδεδώ κάπου αλλά με την οπτική που έχω βλέπω ΜΟΝΟ προς Πειραιά και από τα άπειρα σκαναρίσματα πιάνω ΜΟΝΟ τει Πειραιά το 3210. Είναι στα 7χλμ. Θα δοκιμάσω αν μπορώ να συνδεθώ. Αντε να κάνουμε τίποτα εδώ στην Κυψέλη γιατί δεν βλέπω κινησεις.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αν ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να βοηθήσει εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα να κάνουμε ένα bb link στα 5 ghz και να δώσω στην περιοχή μου γιατί εδώ είναι δύσκολη περιοχή και δεν παίζει τίποτα. Να πω ότι είμαι ΑΝΩ Κυψέλη γιατί υπάρχουνε και κάποια άλλα παιδιά, αλλά δεν έχω οπτική μαζί τους! έχουμε κάτι λοφάκια εδώ τριγύρω και πολυκατοικίες μεγάλες και μας κόβουνε. Εγώ βλέπω από ένα κενό που έχω περιοχές Νίκαια, Κορυδαλλό, προς Πειραιά και μάλλον Κεραμικό και Ρέντη. Δείτε και τις φώτος στο album moy http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x207/NikiforosGT/
Να πω ότι αυτή την στιγμή πιάνω ΜΟΝΟ τει πειραιά με καλό σήμα και θα δοκιμάσω αν συνδέεται. Περιμένω προτάσεις για δοκιμές.

----------


## xaotikos

Είμαι γείτονας με επίσης κακή θέα αλλά το βασικότερο, ταράτσα δύσκολη για στήσιμο bb. Αν χρειαστείς βοήθεια σε κάτι από Σεπτέμβρη θα είμαι Αθήνα οπότε μου λες.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! έχω αυτή την στιγμή μιά επιτυχής σύνδεση ως client βέβαια με έναν κόμβο στο Αιγάλω (7χλμ) μακριά. Ενδιαφέρομαι για κανά bb link αλλά βλέπω μόνο προς Αγία Βαρβάρα, Κορυδαλλό, Νίκαια και Αιγάλεω. Δηλαδή μιλάμε στην καλύτερη περίπτωση για απόσταση 7-8 χλμ. Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ενδιαφερθεί κανείς άραγες ? άντε για να κάνουμε τίποτα για την περιοχή μας που υστερεί από θέα, γιατί τα βλέπω ψόφια τα πράγματα!

----------


## harrylaos

με τον 516 billgout συνδεθηκες?

----------


## Nikiforos

όχι. Δες εδώ http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12633 με τον Myth (761 :: . Στα scans δεν έβλεπα προς Χαιδάρι, θα δω καμιά μέρα αν γυρίσω το πιάτο να scanarw με το ovislink να δούμε, γιατί το wind μας δείχνει με καλή οπτική επαφή.

----------


## harrylaos

Ποσα mbit? 2?

----------


## Nikiforos

ΟΧΙ! κανονικότατα 11mbps όπως είναι και στους κοντινότερους πελάτες και κατεβάζω μιά χαρά μέχρι και 580 kb/sec βλέπω στα torrents.

----------


## harrylaos

Μπραβο, δεν εχεις προβλημα, ουτε εσυ ουτε κανενας αλλος.
Καλο σερφαρισμα στο ιντρανετ.

----------


## Nikiforos

thanks, ψάχνω για κανά κοντινότερο AP αλλά δυστυχώς έχω πολυκατοικίες ψηλές παντού και έτσι δεν υπάρχει κανείς κοντινότερος. Μάλιστα ενω πιάνω πολλά awmn AP's ο κοντινότερος είναι αυτός που συνδέομαι τώρα και ο μακρινότερος που έχω δει είναι στη Νίκαια στα 10,36 χλμ! σύμφωνα με το wind πάντα.

----------


## harrylaos

Καλα εισαι. Συνδεσου σε οποιον μπορεις. Και τα 500κβ που μου λες οτι εχεις ειναι παρα πολυ καλα.
Σημειωση: Στην Ανω Κυψελη δεν εισαι?

----------


## Nikiforos

Ναι στην Άνω Κυψέλη είμαι. έχω πιάτο 80αρι με yagi feeder 9dbi και ovislink 5460ap στην ταράτσα μέσα σε κουτί και ένα καλώδιο 1m. http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x207 ... fi%20awmn/ δες εδώ.

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλησπέρα! έχει μείνει πίσω το topic αυτό. AntoniosK αν σου είναι εύκολο βγάλε μιά φώτο προς τα εκεί να δούμε πως είναι. Ο noolis την περίοδο αυτη έχει πολύ δουλειά και δεν προλαβαίνει να ασχοληθεί. Δες και τα δικά μου νέα εδώ : http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=12633

----------


## antoniosk

Νικηφορε, δες αυτο απο το wind, αν κανεις ζουμ θα δεις την πολυκατοικια, αυτη με την καφε σκεπη, μπροστα στο δικο μου σπιτι, αν πας εδω εχει και φωτο. Η πανω φωτο ειναι προς τον Αλεξανδρο #45 και η κατω ειναι προς την αλλη τατευθυνση που βλεπω, το ενδιμεσο ειναι η πολυκατοικια. Το επομενο λινκ μου θα ειναι προς Νικαια, θα το κανω μολις γυρισω μετα την πρωτοχρονια (ελπιζω τουλαχιστον)  ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

Φιλε Αντωνιε ( και συνονοματε ) συγνωμη αλλα επιβαλεται να δεις ενα δευτερο λινκ.
Επρεπε να το ειχες κανει ηδη. Στην πρωτη φωτο βλεπεις ανετα απο Ιλιον εως Μενιδι.
Εχει μερικους κομβους εκει με διαθεσιμα If. Στην δευτερη βλεπεις ακομα περισσοτερα.

----------


## antoniosk

Ναι το ξερω και ολα τα; χρειαζουμενα ειναι ετοιμα, μονο ο διαθεσιμος κομβος μενει να βρεθει, ελπιζω οτι θα γινει κατι συντομα. Το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι ξανα θα ειναι μακρινος.....

----------


## Nikiforos

Ναι το είδα, δυστυχώς και εγώ είμαι σε χάλια κατάσταση προς το μέρος του antoniosk, δείτε συννημένα μιά φωτο προς τα εκει! και εγώ βρήκα ένα φίλο σημερα στο scan απο Καλιθέα αλλά πάλι είναι σχεδόν στα 7χλμ. Υπάρχει και η ashi ποιό χαμηλά από εμένα, αλλά και πάλι δεν έχουμε καν οπτική! Δυστυχώς στην περιοχή που είμαστε, είμαστε καταδικασμένοι είτε να μην έχουμε bb link, ή να κάνουμε μακρινά, ή να κάνουμε κανά τάμα σε κανά μοναστήρι να κάνει κανείς γείτονας από τις γύρω πολυκατοικίες κόμβο, όπως εμένα ο απέναντι μου.  ::   ::

----------


## senius

@ Nikiforos, αφού δεν μπορούμε να γκρεμίσουμε τις πολυκατοικίες, θα σηκώσουμε έναν *ιστό*, by team senius.

Κάνε υπομονή.

Τρέχω με νοσοκομεία.

----------


## spirosco

> Νικηφορε, δες αυτο απο το wind, αν κανεις ζουμ θα δεις την πολυκατοικια, αυτη με την καφε σκεπη, μπροστα στο δικο μου σπιτι, αν πας εδω εχει και φωτο. Η πανω φωτο ειναι προς τον Αλεξανδρο #45 και η κατω ειναι προς την αλλη τατευθυνση που βλεπω, το ενδιμεσο ειναι η πολυκατοικια. Το επομενο λινκ μου θα ειναι προς Νικαια, θα το κανω μολις γυρισω μετα την πρωτοχρονια (ελπιζω τουλαχιστον)


Αιντε με το καλο Αντωνη. Αν τα καταφερεις να βγαλεις το link, τοτε νομιζω πως δεν θα σε εμποδιζει τιποτα να γυρισετε και το link με Alexb σε 5αρι.

----------


## Nikiforos

WX μη μου λες τέτοια senius! όποιος και να νε περαστικά, και εγω έτρεχα που με τρακάρανε και εχω κάταγμα σε πλευρό, κανά μήνα θέλει να περάσει, άστα δράμα είναι. Όσο για τον ιστό εδώ που είμαι και σαν του #577 να σηκώσουμε δεν σωνόμαστε με τίποτα.

----------


## antoniosk

Νικηφωρε, εκει που βλεπει η κεραια μου, πιανω τους παρακακω.

Αλλα οι περισσοτεροι ειναι 6-10 χλμ μακρια.

----------


## Nikiforos

Στις φωτο στο wind κάνω λάθος ή σε μια φωτο βλέπω και θάλασσα? είναι Πειραιάς και Κερατσίνι? πρέπει να πιάνεις πολλούς ενδιάμεσους. Αφού είχες bb link πριν γιατί δεν γυρνάς το πιάτο σου σε διάφορα σημεία που έχεις καλή θέα να κάνεις και scan στα 5 να δεις ποιους πιάνεις? επίσης να το βάλεις κάπου σε AP και bbsearch να σε βλέπουν και οι άλλοι. Αν το κυνηγήσεις σίγουρα να βγάλεις links, έχεις πολύ καλύτερη οπτική από εμένα. Εξοπλισμό για πόσα links έχεις? Επίσης πες μας για να ξέρουμε και ποιές περιοχές βλέπεις, γιατί μόνο από τις φωτος στο wind τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω όλες τις περιοχές.

----------


## antoniosk

Βλεπω απο την νοτια ακρη του Αιγαλεω, Νικεα, Πειραια και απο κεντρο λιγο βορεια και νοτια απο τον ΟΤΕ. Αυτην την στιγμη εχω 2 IF, ενα με Β που κοιταει περιπου 10 μοιρες βορεια απ τον ΟΤΕ και ενα που κοιταει προς την αλλη μερια. Τα ειχα βαλει πριν φυγω για 2 λινκ που τελικα ναυαγησαν. Οταν ημου Αθηνα εκανα αρεκτα σκαν σε Β και βρηκα αρκετα ΑΡ αλλα τα περισσοτερα απο 6 μεχρη 10 χλμ. Αυτη η θεση που ειναι τωρα ειχα τα κοντινοτερα. Σε Α δεν εκανα σκαν.

Απο αυτους που βλεπω ειναι σε αποσταση απο εμενα:

13906 noolis 0.5 χλμ
10636 senius 4.1 χλμ
10787 djbill 4.2 χλμ
7718 myth 7.4 χλμ
123 tenorism 8.1 χλ
13178 tritsako 9.7χλμ
7603 sv1aiz 8.4 χλμ
9159 djtasos 10.6 χλμ

Για αυτο αρχισα με τον noolis, αλλα δεν βλεπω ανταποκριση μεχρη στιγμης.

Το Β τωρα ειναι σε AP Bridge mode, δεν ξερω πως να το βαλω σε AP και bbsearch mode.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ο noolis τώρα κάνει επεκτάσεις εξοπλισμού θα το κοιτάξουν πιστεύω. Δοκίμασε να στείλεις μηνύματα και σε άλλους εσύ, ο trisanko ψάχνει νομίζω bb link. Επίσης καλό είναι να βάλεις και στα 5 να δεις και εκεί τι πιάνεις και να κάνεις καμιά δοκιμή με κανέναν.

----------


## senius

> Ο noolis τώρα κάνει επεκτάσεις εξοπλισμού θα το κοιτάξουν πιστεύω.....


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> 13906 noolis 0.5 χλμ
> 10636 senius 4.1 χλμ
> 10787 djbill 4.2 χλμ
> 7718 myth 7.4 χλμ
> 123 tenorism 8.1 χλ
> 13178 tritsako 9.7χλμ
> 7603 sv1aiz 8.4 χλμ
> 9159 djtasos 10.6 χλμ


μη μου πεις ότι δεν έχει τη γλύκα του το σκαν! σε ξανανιώνει και ξυπνάει μέσα σου ελπίδες ... !!

----------


## antoniosk

> Ο noolis τώρα κάνει επεκτάσεις εξοπλισμού θα το κοιτάξουν πιστεύω. Δοκίμασε να στείλεις μηνύματα και σε άλλους εσύ, ο trisanko ψάχνει νομίζω bb link. Επίσης καλό είναι να βάλεις και στα 5 να δεις και εκεί τι πιάνεις και να κάνεις καμιά δοκιμή με κανέναν.


Εχω 9.7 χλμ απο τον trisanko, λες να ειναι σωστο να κανουμε τετοιο λινκ?? Μαλλον για senous djbill στα 4 χλμ το βλεπω ποιο πιθανο!!!!

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Nikiforos
> 
> Ο noolis τώρα κάνει επεκτάσεις εξοπλισμού θα το κοιτάξουν πιστεύω. Δοκίμασε να στείλεις μηνύματα και σε άλλους εσύ, ο trisanko ψάχνει νομίζω bb link. Επίσης καλό είναι να βάλεις και στα 5 να δεις και εκεί τι πιάνεις και να κάνεις καμιά δοκιμή με κανέναν.
> 
> 
> Εχω 9.7 χλμ απο τον trisanko, λες να ειναι σωστο να κανουμε τετοιο λινκ??


το σωστό λινκ είναι αυτό που παίζει χαμηλά <-- το αόρατο λινκ όπως το αποκαλώ !! υπάρχουν κάτω από χιλιόμετρο λινκ που παίζουν τσίτα και turbo. η ευαισθησία στο φάσμα είναι σημαντική.

στην ερώτησή σου: μια δοκιμή θα δείξει.

----------


## Myth

Έλα παιδιά ένα τελευταίο link από noolis ποιός θα το πάρει.....
Να ακούμε προσφορές λέμεεε !!!!!

----------


## antoniosk

Η κεραια ειναι στραμενη προς noolis και το IF εκπεμπει σε AP mode AWMN-1549. Αν και εσυ μπρεις να με δεις τοτε ειμαστε εναξει!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλά μη πιάσουμε το θέμα με τα μακρινά links! μερικές φορές δεν είναι καλά για ευνόητους λόγους, μερικές φορές είναι καλά γιατί φτάνουμε γρήγορα κάπου με λίγα hops και μερικές φορές όπως στην περιπτωσή μου δεν είχα επιλογές, είτε δεν έπρεπε ΠΟΤΕ να ασχοληθώ με το AWMN (τότε δεν υπήρχε ακόμα ο Noolis) ή έπρεπε να κάνω μακρινά links όπως και τελικά έκανα. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι εγώ ξεκίνησα σαν πελάτης στον Myth στα 7 xlm σχεδόν. Πάντως πιστεύω και βλέπω ότι είναι μια χαρά και δεν έχουμε προβλήματα. Τι να κάνουμε δεν είμαστε όλοι τυχεροί να έχουμε καλή θέα! Ο noolis και ο mixalisfer βέβαια έχουν πραγματικά φοβερή θέα, ειδικά στην ταράτσα του mixalisfer που πήγα έπαθα πλάκα! Ο καθένας κάνει ότι μπορεί Αντώνη, αν δεν μπορείς για οποιοδήποτε λόγο να κάνεις κοντινό link και βρείς κάποιον μακρινό να κάνεις και παίζει καλά, τότε το κάνεις! δεν στο απαγορεύει κανείς! δεν είναι νόμος να βγάζουμε links μέχρι τα 3-4 xlm, όπου μπορούμε και αν μπορούμε βγάζουμε αρκεί να παίζει καλά και σωστά για να μην ενοχλεί το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο.

----------


## antoniosk

Δικιο εχεις Νικηφωρε, το προηγουμενο που ειχα ηταν στα 6 χλμ....... Ας ελπισουμε οτι θα γινει αυτο στα 500 μετρα!!!!!

----------


## antonisk7

Ναι και ο μιχαλης mixalisfer που έχει φοβερή θέα έκανε 6 μήνες να δεχτει του βγάλει κάποιος λινκ ... υπομονή και συνεχίστε την προσπάθεια.

----------


## PriestRunner

> Ναι και ο μιχαλης mixalisfer που έχει φοβερή θέα έκανε 6 μήνες να δεχτει του βγάλει κάποιος λινκ ... υπομονή και συνεχίστε την προσπάθεια.



Το θέμα με το να δεχτεί κάποιος να σου βγάλει link είναι πονεμένη ιστορία . Πριν κάνω το κόμβο που έχω τώρα , είχα το Gatos (Δυστυχώς έχασα password ) και έψαχνα 2ΧΡΟΝΙΑ για λινκ . Όπου κι αν έστελνα pm με γραφανε. Τελικά το πρώτο μου λινκ να είναι καλά ,βγήκε με την Skorpina .Φυσικά να αναφέρω ότι αν δεν ήταν ο Ryloth που με έχει βοηθήσει αφάνταστα λόγο γνώσεων κ.ά ,δεν θα υπήρχε κόμβος. Ίσως τελικά πρέπει να έχεις ιδιαίτερες γνωριμίες για να βγάλεις λινκ.
Γι΄αυτό θα συμφωνήσω με τον antonisk7 ....υπομονή και συνεχίστε την προσπάθεια.

----------


## antoniosk

Το ξερω, μεσο θελει και για λινκ!!!! ειχα ενα για καποια χρονια αλλα τελικα με κοψανε διχως ουτε να μου πουν τιποτα. 

Συνεχειζω να ψαχνω αλλα οπως ειπες και εσυ με γραφουν!!!!!!

----------


## senius

> Το ξερω, μεσο θελει και για λινκ!!!! ειχα ενα για καποια χρονια αλλα τελικα με κοψανε διχως ουτε να μου πουν τιποτα. 
> 
> Συνεχειζω να ψαχνω αλλα οπως ειπες και εσυ με γραφουν!!!!!!


Καλημέρα Αντώνη.
Δεν νομίζω οτι σε γράφει κανείς.
Θα πρέπει απο κάπου να ξεκινήσεις κι εσυ.

Δηλαδή:
Εχεις δύο καταπλικτικές οπτικές επαφές, η μία με Θρακομακεδόνες, Μενίδι, Ιλιον και η άλλη με Πατήσια, Κέντρο, εως Αιγάλεω, Κορυδαλλο, απο οτι είδα.

Βάλε δύο πιάτα σε *AP* να εκπέμπουν στους *5 Ghz* ,στις δύο κατευθύνσεις που κοιτάς.

Στείλε και μερικά e-mail σε κόμβους που εχεις οπτική επαφή.

Ετσι θα είναι πιό ευκολα τα πράγματα.

Edit:Εχω λάβει το PM σου.
Εγω δεν εχω ελεύθερο if.
Τώρα απο μεριάς djbill, θα δούμε.. και αν, οχι τώρα κοντά.

Καλή επιτυχία.
 ::

----------


## antoniosk

Εισαι απο τους λιγους που απαντησαν.

Εχω ενα που κοιτα προς νοτια σε Β και ενα που κοιτα προς βορεια σε Α. Δυστυχως αυτο που ειναι σε Α δεν ποιανει κανενα.

Περιμενω, κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## senius

Αποψη μου:
Κάνε τα και τα δύο να εκπέμπουν σε *Α*, ανέφερε την συχνότητα που εκπέμπουν, το ssid που εχεις βάλει ( antoniosk#1549 bb search )και προς τα πού.

Επίσης σε Β που το έχεις, τσαμπα το εχεις γιατί δεν θα σου δώσει κανείς σε Β.

Αν δεν πιάνεις κανέναν στο scan, στρέψε το πιάτο σου στην άλλη κατεύθυνση που βλέπεις και επανέλαβε το scan.
Αν δεν πιάνεις τίποτα, κατι φταίει απο τον εξοπλισμό σου.

Δεδομένο ειναι οτι στις παραμέτρους της κάρτας που εκπέμπει στους 5ghz και ap,πρέπει στο scan list να εχεις βάλει :5000-5900

Κάνε αυτά και τα λέμε πάλι, στην ανάγκη απο κοντά.

 ::

----------


## antoniosk

Αυτη την στιγμη δεν μπορω να τα αλλαξω γιατι βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο.

Το Α το εχω σε Band 5GHz, οι αλλες επιλογες ειναι 5 GHz -10 MHz και 5 GHz -5 MHz. Στη θεση 5GHz ποιανω καποιον Vanilla, στα αλλα δυο τιποτα.

Στο Α εχω καρτα Atheros AR5213 σε μια Andrew, αλλα εχω και 2 πιατα διαθεσιμα. Καρτα εχω μονο μια σε Α αλλα ισως παρω αλλη μια ισως Bullet.

----------


## PriestRunner

> Αυτη την στιγμη δεν μπορω να τα αλλαξω γιατι βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο.
> 
> Το Α το εχω σε Band 5GHz, οι αλλες επιλογες ειναι 5 GHz -10 MHz και 5 GHz -5 MHz. Στη θεση 5GHz ποιανω καποιον Vanilla, στα αλλα δυο τιποτα.
> 
> Στο Α εχω καρτα Atheros AR5213 σε μια Andrew, αλλα εχω και 2 πιατα διαθεσιμα. Καρτα εχω μονο μια σε Α αλλα ισως παρω αλλη μια ισως Bullet.



Σαββατοκυριακο πιστευω πως θα εχω 4 if ελευθερα. Οποιος θελει ας στειλει pm.Επισης θα αλλαξω και το ΑΡ αυτο το Σ/Κ.
Αν θες οποτε κανε ενα scan.

----------


## chrismarine

έχεις βάλει ssid :awmn-xxxx-search bblink ? μπορεί κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται να σκαναρει και να βρει χίλια μύρια κύματα εε... ap που είναι άσχετα με το δίκτυο μας και να μην δώσει βάση αν δεν δει ssid awmn

----------


## antoniosk

Το εβαλα, σκαναρετε να συνδεθουμε............  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Αντώνη πες και στα παιδιά πότε θα έρθεις Αθήνα αν τώρα είσαι εξωτερικό, για να βγει link πρέπει να είσαι εδώ, δεν γίνεται εξ αποστάσεως. Αν βιάζεσαι για να έχεις awmn μπορείς να συνδεθείς με κάποιον ως πελάτης και με το άλλο IF που έχεις κοιτας για τα 5ghz, έτσι ώστε και να αργήσεις να βρεις να έχεις πρόσβαση στο awmn, και εγώ σαν πελάτης στον Myth ξεκίνησα και μετά κάναμε μαζί το 1ο μου bb link, αν δεν ήταν ο Myth μάλλον δεν θα είχα ξεκινήσει καν στο awmn, κανείς δεν μου απαντούσε ακόμα και για πελάτης. Δεν έπιανα και πολλούς βέβαια και δεν έχουν και όλοι AP.

----------


## antoniosk

Νικηφωρε, τισ δυο κεραιες που εχω τωρα τις εβαλα σε ωρισμενες θεσεις για δυο λινκ που τελικα ναυαγησαν. Τις ρυθμισεις πμπρω να τις κανω απο αποσταση καθως ο ρουτερ ειναι συνδεμενος στο ιντερνετ. Δεν μπορω να γυρισω τις κεραιες απο αποσταση, αυτο θα γινει οταν γυρισω τελος Ιουνιου. Και εγω ετσι εκανα αρχικα client και μετα λινκ μεχρη που κοπηκε.

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτό λέω Αντώνη ότι κοιτάνε αλλού τώρα, και να βρεις κάποιον θέλεις κεντραρίσματα και ιστορίες δεν θα παίξει αμέσως. Θα αργήσεις να έρθεις ρε γμτ. Μήπως να κανονίσουμε να στήσουμε κανά κόμβο πάνω στην εκκλησία του Προφήτη Ηλία να μας βολέψει όλους? να συνδέσουμε και Κυψέλη με Γαλάτσι και Ψυχικό?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## antoniosk

Μαλλον εκει που κοιτανε τωρα κανεις δεν θελει......... κριμα. Θα τα αφησω οπως εχουν και βλεπουμε ισως κατι αλλαξει.
Επρεπε να ειχα και τα δυο σε Α προς Πειραια.
Στον Προφητη Ηλια θα ηταν μια χαρα αν γινονταν κατι εκει.

----------


## Nikiforos

Δεν έχουμε κανά κονε με τους παπάδες? αν τους πούμε να τους δώσουμε internet? μήπως καταφέρουμε τίποτα?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## antoniosk

Στον Προφητη Ηλια εχει καλογριες, ειναι μοναστηρη. Δεν νομιζω οτι το δεν εχουν ιντερνετ, αν το χρειαζονται.....

Ας δουμε τι αλλο μπορουμε να κανουμε.

----------

